# With the right shoes, I can do anything :)



## Tallulah Taylor Darling (Jan 13, 2010)

I am beginning to feel like a bit of a forum whore :tongue: I have scoped out a few in the last few days trying to get a feel for the whole Briggs thing. This looks slightly more animated then the others so I thought I would pop in and see what I can learn here. 

Have taken the test several times and even when I try and cheat it I still get the same damn numbers!


Test Results

Your personality type is ENFP.
Extraverted (E) 100% Introverted (I) 0%
Intuitive (N) 91% Sensing (S) 9%
Feeling (F) 90% Thinking (T) 10%
Perceiving (P) 100% Judging (J) 0%

p.s. I am American but live in the UK so if you are a local say hi


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Tallulah Taylor Darling and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Tallulah Taylor Darling. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - please enjoy your stay. You may want to change your personality type via the User Control Panel, however, as it appears you've marked yourself ENTP instead of ENFP.


----------



## Tallulah Taylor Darling (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for that I didn't realize.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome!!  Love the title.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Perhaps these might encourage you to stay?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Tallulah Taylor Darling (Jan 13, 2010)

decided said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Perhaps these might encourage you to stay?




I need those shoes so badly...


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome ENFP.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Tallulah Taylor Darling said:


> I am beginning to feel like a bit of a forum whore :tongue: I have scoped out a few in the last few days trying to get a feel for the whole Briggs thing. This looks slightly more animated then the others so I thought I would pop in and see what I can learn here.
> 
> Have taken the test several times and even when I try and cheat it I still get the same damn numbers!
> 
> ...




Greetings Taylor! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum.We hope you have a great time with us. This forum is more animated than the others and more fun! As an ENFP, I'll guarantee you will like this forum the best.:happy:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Tallulah Taylor Darling said:


> I need those shoes so badly...


Haha, yeah me too. I have a weakness for platform ankle boots.

I'd love a pair of these:


----------



## Tallulah Taylor Darling (Jan 13, 2010)

You are the shoe Devil:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Tallulah Taylor Darling (Jan 13, 2010)

decided said:


> Haha, yeah me too. I have a weakness for platform ankle boots.
> 
> I'd love a pair of these:



I am getting these as we speak...


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Tallulah Taylor Darling said:


> You are the shoe Devil:shocked::shocked::shocked:


:laughing:

Yes, I think we shall get along just fine.

I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------

